# Workbull 204 weak PTO



## CalmCalamity (5 mo ago)

New to the hobby. I have a 1960 Workbull 204. It has a instant reverse with a torque converter. When I bought it the PTO or the 3 point didnt work and I had no idea about tractors. I didnt know that this type of transmission isnt as popular. I replaced the pump but the PTO is very weak and will only spin for a few seconds before stopping. Because it doenst have a clutch pedal, how does the PTO engage and does it sound like its some type of clutch pack going bad? Thank you!

-A newbie owner getting into the hobby.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy CC, welcome to the tractor forum.

tractordata.com indicates that "live" PTO was optional with the 204 tractor. Since you have PTO and no clutch, you must have independent PTO. The clutch pack is engaged by a hydraulic valve and low pressure (typically around 200-250 psi). Your tractor should have test ports to check actuating pressure. You need a service manual to check out the actuating pressure.









Massey Ferguson 202 and 204 Tractor - Service Manual


This is the service manual for the Massey Ferguson 202 and 204 tractor. This is the same manual that the dealer repair shops use! It contains hundreds of pictures and diagrams containing all the information you need to...




farmmanualsfast.com


----------

